# mystery arhcnagel baby



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is the mystery baby again. Same bird that was in the previous thread. hes getting a lot more blue feathers, but also still has that dark bronze cast to some of them. I think he be an indigo with bronzed bars. This is the same baby that is out of my Andalusian wing/bronze bar(ts1) blue wing breeding. What do you guys think what color it'll be? 










& it does have bronze in the flight feathers too. it is darker shade of bronze then what the camera shows. 










its sibling, the dirty blue, also mentioned it the other thread, looks like it also might have bronze bars.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Whatever she is, she is gorgeous and I think you should treat for canker. The lack of feathers coming in around the beak is a sign associated with canker infection. Even if you can't see it in the throat, the baby may have the internal type of canker.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I am also stumped. I don't know why the shield is so light...

Looking at the tail, the bird might be indigo, but the bars cannot be blue in that case which it looks to me they are.

Post some more pictures in a couple of weeks when the first moult starts.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

chinbunny said:


> Here is the mystery baby again. Same bird that was in the previous thread. hes getting a lot more blue feathers, but also still has that dark bronze cast to some of them. I think he be an indigo with bronzed bars. This is the same baby that is out of my Andalusian wing/bronze bar(ts1) blue wing breeding. What do you guys think what color it'll be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I have some metronidazole. Ill give him a little of it to be on the safe side. He eats good, but i have noticed he is smaller, and not as filled out as the other chick is. Ill treat them all and revaccinate them.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Now if it is canker, how in the world can they get that? I haven't introduced a bird in my loft in over two years.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

& haven't shown them at any count you fairs in two years either. They have pretty much been isolated the entire time.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought I read some where some could be carriers of canker and not show?


----------



## ljb107 (Apr 15, 2007)

All pigeons 'have' canker but when they are stressed, it flares up.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

you were right. it had some infected sores in the roof of its mouth. the others are fine.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Charis said:


> Whatever she is, she is gorgeous and I think you should treat for canker. The lack of feathers coming in around the beak is a sign associated with canker infection. Even if you can't see it in the throat, the baby may have the internal type of canker.


the bars are kind if a combination of blue and dark red/bronze. they get darker red/bronze at the back of the wing. i don't think its a blue bar. its older brother/sister is pale indigo(maybe dilute?)turning blue bar. the bird i thought would be a silver. the bars on that one were darker.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

thank you guys for catching the canker. he/she is feeling much better tonight. 

Would it be wise to keep this bird for a breeder since it showed signs of illness?


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

bad news. the dad tried to kill it this morning. Tore him up really good. i posted about it in the sick bird forum.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Amazing colored pigeon, i'm so sorry 4 him


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about that.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

he died.  Thanks you guys. i hope i can produce another colored like him.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That makes me sick. I'm very sorry.
Are you sure it was the dad? other males will scalp babies if they wonder into their territory.I've had it happen too and I know how helpless you must have felt to find the baby injured.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry about your loss. Beautiful baby. I wish you luck in getting another one like it.

Dave


----------

